# I couldn't resist posting this pic



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

This is my pygmy wether Wendell, he is about five. I got him in the beginning to be company for my first pygmy buck. The two girls are Browner's two girls, he is a wonderful uncle to the kids. The girls stand on his back sometimes, while he is standing up. He stands very still to let them get on him, and then he does a tiny bit of walking before they jump off. He gives rides. I haven't gotten a picture of that, and they are getting pretty big, so it will probably stop. I think he is a happy boy.

Jan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...he's really cute! And I love his name!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww! Wendell looks very happy to be an "uncle" too! Very nice looking pygmy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! Thats neat that he gives them rides.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He's a good boy. He was sad for a long time after Silver left, this year since he has been in with the kids he is much perked up. I'm really glad, I didn't know what to do to help. My herd queen was beating up on him for some reason. Now she is in a different place. He stays with the babies at night when they get separated from their moms. Last week I caught them all carrousing in the dark. It was hilarious. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really cute.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

lissablack said:


> He's a good boy. He was sad for a long time after Silver left, this year since he has been in with the kids he is much perked up. I'm really glad, I didn't know what to do to help. My herd queen was beating up on him for some reason. Now she is in a different place. He stays with the babies at night when they get separated from their moms. Last week I caught them all carrousing in the dark. It was hilarious.
> 
> Jan


Aw, how wonderful he found some buddies.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He looks like a pretty happy goat! How cute!!!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Awww! He looks huggable. I love Pygmies


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He's happy now, and I am very glad. He is a fixture here. I have a few of those.

Jan


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cute boy... and nice uncle!


----------

